# The best and worst feature of your Cruze (any model)



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Best - Sound proofing of the Cruze is very good for its class.

Worst - The stock front brakes are atrocious.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Best: d.I.c on the cluster, rs package, and mpgs.Worst: too small for a family Otherwise I'm really enjoying my ride!!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Best feature: P u s s y magnet comes standard 
Worst feature: placement of AC vents 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Best - MyLink system

Worst - Backseat space. So small.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Best: Everything (+1 on the lady parts magnet, though I don't need that feature) 

Worst: Eeeeeveryone has one, which is good and bad.

Oh, and the paint quality.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Best: MPG/Range
Worst: 0-60mph is a bit on the slow side with the auto, also slow warm up in winter/poor heat.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ride quality is amazing , quiet and smooth through and through .


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Best: Lots of things (mpg, handling, leather, automatic climate control, sunroof) that's why I bought one.

Worst: My right knee rests on the center console. After 6 months, I've still not quite found the right seat/steering wheel position. I might end up eventually selling the car if I can't figure it out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Best Styling Worst Paint


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Best : Its Grip on the road/ Z Link 
Worst : ECU / computer seems a bit laggy.....tuuune


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Best: It's cabin quietness 

Worst: Back seat space


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Best: So many things, MPG, the suspension, the manual trans "tightness" so to speak.

Worst: The paint quality and AC vent placement, theres no way to get the vents pointing just right to blast the driver with cold air >.<


----------



## CornDog (Mar 11, 2014)

LT, All-star package

Best: MyLink, perfect size, backup cam, MPG, 6spd, looks good for a cheap car, sunroof
Worst: scratchy interior dash material, gotta agree with the A/C's inability to hit the driver, not sure why the traction control is in place for a passenger to hit it


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Best: styling, fuel economy and bgm. 

Worst: the unlock button, no interior trunk release and a.c. settings of 0, 1, 1, 1, 8!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CornDog said:


> LT, All-star package
> 
> Best: MyLink, perfect size, backup cam, MPG, 6spd, looks good for a cheap car, sunroof
> Worst: scratchy interior dash material, gotta agree with the A/C's inability to hit the driver, not sure why the traction control is in place for a passenger to hit it


It's for your co-pilot to hit it or, overseas RHD car design. be glad it's not a Ford Focus, that **** is buried in a menu


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Best feature: How quiet it is inside, really amazes me for an American car
Worst feature: No manual


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Best feature , the looks 
worst feature , I go into my settings comfort and connivence and to my surprise found one option 
chime volume , leave me out gm I don't give a crap how loud the chime volume is .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Best - comfortable and quiet ride. 

Worst - Weak AC (that kills all engine power) and vent placement. When it does get going, it freezes my hand. Bah. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Worst feature it's not a Camaro. Best feature it's a Cruze.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Best - comfortable and quiet ride.
> 
> Worst - Weak AC (that kills all engine power) and vent placement. When it does get going, it freezes my hand. Bah.
> 
> ...


Funny, i find that the AC is powerfull and take almost no engine power, lol.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

2014 Silver LT-1

Best: looks and handling!!!

Worst: sound system sounds flat


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Poje said:


> Funny, i find that the AC is powerfull and take almost no engine power, lol.


Yeah, I didn't feel like it zapped as much power from the 2013 AT rental as it does my car - at 2-3K RPM, the power that is normally there just isn't there. 

But then again, I've had nothing but trouble with the AC in mine - compressor, expansion valve, and other things have been replaced - and being a black car, it takes a while to cool down.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> being a black car, it takes a while to cool down.


I think that's why you notice the biggest difference. Sure if I leave me car parked in the sun all day it gets super hot and take 10 minutes to cool off the inside but most of the time I get froze out of the car. My previous car was forest green cavalier and it was as bad as driving a black car, that car it took 15-20 minute to cool it down. 

Power is definitely lacking with the AC on though.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I think that's why you notice the biggest difference. Sure if I leave me car parked in the sun all day it gets super hot and take 10 minutes to cool off the inside but most of the time I get froze out of the car. My previous car was forest green cavalier and it was as bad as driving a black car, that car it took 15-20 minute to cool it down.
> 
> Power is definitely lacking with the AC on though.


Maybe its because im tuned but i dont see any difference with AC on or off on power and thats why im 98% of the time on AC.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If my AC is on full blast the engine feels like it lost a bit of power. If it's on anything lower then max she's fine.... Weird 



Poje said:


> Funny, i find that the AC is powerfull and take almost no engine power, lol.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`*
Generally, I love everything about my Cruze when compared to other vehicles in its' class.
*
Above said, the only fault about which I'll whinge is the driver's seat. No matter what I try, I simply cannot find a comfortable seating position in my 2012 Cruze. Seat rake adjustment is discrete rather than continuous and the sweet spot my body needs isn't there. Perhaps the 2011's eight-way adjustable seats would better suit. Also, my throttle foot cramps up at the ankle when cruising on longer trips. Finally, the seat cushions are a bit skimpy on padding even for my relatively trim 6'0", 152 lb frame. In comparison, I find the driver's seat in the Sonic sedan to be very comfortable.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Best - being spoiled by the fuel economy. I also enjoy having a stick in heavy traffic. I know, I'm wierd, but the stick actually makes heavy traffic easier for me to handle.

Worst - weak A/C except on the highway. I have a black/black car and park in the sun. Parking in the shade (under trees) is way too tempting for the local birds.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Best: mileage, it warms up rather quickly (for a diesel), electric heater, auto trans seems to be holding togetehr

Hate: the unavailability of aftermarket/oem wheels (aside from spending $700/wheel for a set of steelies)
the placement of the lock/unlock button
the unavailability of the automatic climate control on the diesels (even though they are "suppose" to be a trim level above the LTZ)
the placement of the HVAC temperature controls (i'm always accidently changing the temperature with my knee)
no factory HID/projectors
the butt hole that keeps calling me that I should renew my XM subscription when the trial is over
the butt hole that keeps calling me that I should renew my Onstar subscription when the trial is over
the butt hole that keeps calling me that I should buy an extended warranty


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought the CDT was a trim levelled between the 2LT and LTZ.


----------



## earnhardtnorth (Apr 21, 2014)

2014 1LT man trans
Like: the fuel economy, styling, large trunk, room around the engine for post warranty work, bright headlights, new car smell! 

Dislike: resistance of the blinker and wiper levers, paint quality, no door lock button on door, roof antenna...looks like Kazoo from Bugs Bunny! stereo has to be turned way up before it's even close to being loud, no acc power after key is removed, material on dash...what is that all about? How is one supposed to keep that clean?! Minor things really...all in all very pleased with it so far. 
Hope it's a good a car as my '02 Cavalier was, put 400,000 kms on it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I thought the CDT was a trim levelled between the 2LT and LTZ.


With all options check marked, it seems to be in a 2 LTZ price bracket.



earnhardtnorth said:


> 2014 1LT man trans
> Like: the fuel economy, styling, large trunk, room around the engine for post warranty work, bright headlights, new car smell!
> 
> Dislike: resistance of the blinker and wiper levers, paint quality, no door lock button on door, roof antenna...looks like Kazoo from Bugs Bunny! stereo has to be turned way up before it's even close to being loud, no acc power after key is removed, material on dash...what is that all about? How is one supposed to keep that clean?! Minor things really...all in all very pleased with it so far.
> Hope it's a good a car as my '02 Cavalier was, put 400,000 kms on it.


What country are you in? North America gives you a small window after key is out if drivers door stays closed and you can press the radio power button for it to come back on again with key still out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> If my AC is on full blast the engine feels like it lost a bit of power. If it's on anything lower then max she's fine.... Weird


Fan speed 3/4 for me (4 speed fan). Makes sense - the ac compressor increases displacement and load on the engine as you ramp up the fan speed. On 1/2, I notice little to no difference in drivability. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

danhr said:


> the butt hole that keeps calling me that I should renew my XM subscription when the trial is over
> the butt hole that keeps calling me that I should renew my Onstar subscription when the trial is over
> the butt hole that keeps calling me that I should buy an extended warranty


Hahaha so true. 



 Sent with iLove


----------



## earnhardtnorth (Apr 21, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> What country are you in? North America gives you a small window after key is out if drivers door stays closed and you can press the radio power button for it to come back on again with key still out.


I can't charge my phone in the car if I am not driving. Like if I am at work or in the grocery store, just wish there was power avalible all the time.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Best: Overall style. 

Worst: Placement of cupholders and tiny armrest even though it slides. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

AC was definitely a power sucker even on a tuned car, copper plugs were a big help though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While there is a drop in power with the A/C, this is true for all four cylinder cars. However, the A/C doesn't appear to impact fuel economy that much.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

best = fuel economy, handling
worst= no trunk release inside vehicle... no one can figure out how to open trunk haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

earnhardtnorth said:


> I can't charge my phone in the car if I am not driving. Like if I am at work or in the grocery store, just wish there was power avalible all the time.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...y-how-make-12-power-outlets-hot-all-time.html


----------



## smashlei9h (May 25, 2014)

Best: great stereo sound/road noise ratio

Worst: no garage door link button


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

smashlei9h said:


> Worst: no garage door link button


If that's the worst thing bothering you, that's an easy fix!



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smashlei9h (May 25, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> If that's the worst thing bothering you, that's an easy fix!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lol yeah. I've had problems with the car for sure, but regarding the vehicle in general, that's pretty much it. I love the car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

smashlei9h said:


> Lol yeah. I've had problems with the car for sure, but regarding the vehicle in general, that's pretty much it. I love the car.


Seriously, $10 at a junkyard and you could have it installed in an afternoon!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smashlei9h (May 25, 2014)

Wait. What?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

smashlei9h said:


> Wait. What?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...stalled-homelink-module-overhead-console.html


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smashlei9h (May 25, 2014)

It didn't take me to a home link thread, maybe I'll just search for it


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

smashlei9h said:


> It didn't take me to a home link thread, maybe I'll just search for it


That's weird. Title of the thread is Installed a Homelink module in the Overhead Console.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol it's titled home link to me as well but doesn't go there. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Worst thing in a Cruze for me.....perhaps the thing that I'm not able to hold my elbow out from the window. Cruze is too wide for that and the windows lower edge too high. Best thing, well it generally is just a reliable and comfortable commuting vehicle.


----------



## fsb3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Best: fuel economy

Worst: no passive entry/push button start for diesel. Car also has a rattle in the passenger door--drives me insane


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Best: *Fuel efficiency*, *manual trans* availability, looks, options. A very pretty girl complimented the color of my car recently, it made my day!

Worst: *Thermostat on oil heater plug*, *front seat comfort and shape* (causes me to slouch)
nitpicking stuff: door unlock button location, rough interior plastic paneling, no spare tire with Eco MT, potentially weak winter tires on Eco.

keep in mind I only have 1,200 miles


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GRIMland said:


> Best: *Fuel efficiency*, *manual trans* availability, looks, options. A very pretty girl complimented the color of my car recently, it made my day!
> 
> Worst: *Thermostat on oil heater plug*, *front seat comfort and shape* (causes me to slouch)
> nitpicking stuff: door unlock button location, rough interior plastic paneling, no spare tire with Eco MT, potentially weak winter tires on Eco.
> ...


Lock button is to make it harder to coat hanger it, wheels are ok for winter but that's most cars with "all season" tires. Prius handles better with em because they are a thinner tire cutting through snow.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Best: Quiet, comfortable, good looking ride. Turbo! I would rank it one of the best cars GM has made, and way better than any competitors. 

Worst: Paint quality. No trunk valet feature and no way to open it manually. No lock/latch on the gas cover. OnStar and XM cost more than they're worth. Dealer service department is horrible. Beam suspension sucks compared to independent suspension. No good place to put my phone.


----------



## baitdog (Jul 25, 2014)

Worst is a toss up between 0 to 60 and ac vents. Best is the ride...quiet and smooth for a small car


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

*The Good:*
The Cruze has amazing road manners on the highway for it's price and size. 
"Roll on" is insanely good when you back off the gas.
Great gas milage under most any conditions.
Well equipped for it's segment and price point.
Logical options and packages.
Diverse models.
Roomy front seat and trunk space. 
Good visibility all around.
Pretty solid resale

*The not so good:*
A/C vent placement on console
A/C output
You can ****-near chip the paint off with your fingernail
Rear drums on the 1LT and below
Fabric on the dash and doors is odd and tough to keep clean
The center arm rest is about useless
Tight back seat legroom (I actually like this when my kid is away at college with it)
Stupid trunk release on fob only
Dash-mounted door locks are dumb


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Poje said:


> Best - Sound proofing of the Cruze is very good for its class.
> 
> Worst - The stock front brakes are atrocious.



Every Chevy I have owned ('84 C-20 pickup, '90 Lumina, '02 Monte Carlo) all have terrible brakes. Here's hoping for an improvement.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Best: torquey 1.4 engine (great on mountain highways like the coquihala).

Worst: at low speeds, the engine feels held back, like the computer cuts boost around town or something. Pulls harder at speed, or when going from downhill to uphill quickly it will give you a big surge up the hill at low RPM. So the power is there...


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Best is the MPG, hands down.
The worst is the tiny head on the oil drain plug.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Best - Driveability

Worst - Brakes


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

S-Fitz said:


> it will give you a big surge up the hill at low RPM. So the power is there...


I have noticed this on hills as well. I get a big surge up the hill and not so much on a flat road.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

S-Fitz said:


> Best: torquey 1.4 engine (great on mountain highways like the coquihala).
> 
> Worst: at low speeds, the engine feels held back, like the computer cuts boost around town or something. Pulls harder at speed, or when going from downhill to uphill quickly it will give you a big surge up the hill at low RPM. So the power is there...


 The power is there, tune lets you access it when you want above 2k or so rpms. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

For the CTD

Best-highway fuel economy
Worst-city fuel economy


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

tracepk said:


> Best: So many things, MPG, the suspension, the manual trans "tightness" so to speak.
> 
> Worst: The paint quality and AC vent placement, theres no way to get the vents pointing just right to blast the driver with cold air >.<





CornDog said:


> LT, All-star package
> 
> Best: MyLink, perfect size, backup cam, MPG, 6spd, looks good for a cheap car, sunroof
> Worst: scratchy interior dash material, gotta agree with the A/C's inability to hit the driver, not sure why the traction control is in place for a passenger to hit it


THIS! The freaking AC vents are retarded.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Best: MPG display... Great for seeing how much fuel I'm saving

Wors: MPG display... At times I drive like a Nancy trying to squeeze that .1 or .2 more


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

BEST: overall level of quality in its class

WORST: F-ing trunk release!


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Like, mileage, my link, diesel motor.
hate the lack of trunk popper in car and door locks are in a dumb location, I still look on the door and so do my passengers. Of course 2015 addresses both


----------



## Ringer909 (Mar 29, 2014)

Best: 6 speed manual transmission that can make the 'lil 1.4 liter dance (and get 40+ MPG)

Worst: Center console that's in the way of quick shifts.


----------



## Warrior Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Best: Fuel mileage (we both have the diesel) 45-50 mpg on the freeway (which we are on most of the time due to work)
Worst: Chevy MyLink....it SUCKS! Not very user friendly and my iPhone 5 (one of the most popular phones on the planet) has trouble staying linked with it (same with my wife's car and phone) NO issues with Bluetooth connectivity on ANYTHING else we link the phone with...except MyLink.


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

Best: Ride quiet and comfy
Handling is good
Fuel economy
Torque (relative)
Huge trunk
Stylish interior
Express down on all four windows
Ease of maintenance/ repair 

Least: No SS option with more performance 
Little cramped between the front seats (console area small)
RC-car antenna
No interior trunk release
No SS option with more performance
AC needs refrigerant topping to function well
No SS option with more performance


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Warrior Man said:


> Best: Fuel mileage (we both have the diesel) 45-50 mpg on the freeway (which we are on most of the time due to work)
> Worst: Chevy MyLink....it SUCKS! Not very user friendly and my iPhone 5 (one of the most popular phones on the planet) has trouble staying linked with it (same with my wife's car and phone) NO issues with Bluetooth connectivity on ANYTHING else we link the phone with...except MyLink.


On that note, the non-MyLink radio sucks at phone connectivity too. It's constantly dropping off the USB connection on our iPhones...or freezing...or refusing to skip songs or show a playlist, and doesn't even recognize some Android phones. Heck, it doesn't even work with a USB drive alone that well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> On that note, the non-MyLink radio sucks at phone connectivity too. It's constantly dropping off the USB connection on our iPhones...or freezing...or refusing to skip songs or show a playlist, and doesn't even recognize some Android phones. Heck, it doesn't even work with a USB drive alone that well.


I couldn't even connect to the 14 LS radio in my loaner. I haven't tried to connect to my girl's 11 LS granted the phone found her car the second I left mine and jumped in hers. 

14 MyLink seems to fix the issues 13 had on a trade off of annoying notifications if you have XM travelink. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Best - comfortable and quiet ride.
> 
> Worst - Weak AC (that kills all engine power) and vent placement. When it does get going, it freezes my hand. Bah.
> 
> ...


One of two problems will cause this, either a condenser plugged up with debris or you are overcharged. Air conditioning does not work without sufficient air movement, pressures get sky high.

Cruze was loaded with insects yesterday, that Turtle bug and tar remover made this job a bit easier. But cleaning the condenser in this thing is a fist class pain in the butt. Been doing this since 1962, for most vehicles, just had to open the hood, then they started adding shrouds between the condenser and grille. Wasn't too bad on the 04 Cavalier, but can't do this on the Cruze, have to put the car up on ramps and work from underneath. One guess as to whose face those insects fall on.

If you really want to know what I hate about the Cruze, the lack of screws and the inability to unsnap parts without breaking them first. I also hate ABS, all these air bags, traction and stability control, and a way over price tire monitoring system. If you don't know how to drive a car, should never be allowed on the road. Also the worse car in the world for installing baby car seats.

DRL's are okay until you have problems with them, sure helps to be an electronic engineer as well as all the rest of these BMC controlled items. Always and always will hate storing firmware in flashram. But every vehicle is this way since 1996. This has got to be one of the dumbest moves in automotive history. 

Same with R-134a, yet to be proven R-12 was actually depleting the ozone layer, but even at this less than 2% of the total CFC production was used in automotive. Another pain in the butt, have to completely flush out the system if opened for any reason, or get an acid that eats away on the aluminum. A lot more maintenance work, if that parallel flow condenser plugs up, only choice is to pitch it. R-12 was super easy. Also hate in tank fuel pumps and always will, another really stupid idea where dey all do dis. 

Outside of these minor inconveniences, really like my Cruze, and will be happier once I get plated rear calipers, still waiting on this issue.

Ha, another bad joke is their shop manual, obviously written by attorneys and English majors that don't know crap about a a car. Ha, and GM trained mechanics, must still be using a 30 Olds as their teaching model. As a 12 year kid, knew how to work on these.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> One of two problems will cause this, either a condenser plugged up with debris or you are overcharged. Air conditioning does not work without sufficient air movement, pressures get sky high.
> 
> Cruze was loaded with insects yesterday, that Turtle bug and tar remover made this job a bit easier. But cleaning the condenser in this thing is a fist class pain in the butt. Been doing this since 1962, for most vehicles, just had to open the hood, then they started adding shrouds between the condenser and grille. Wasn't too bad on the 04 Cavalier, but can't do this on the Cruze, have to put the car up on ramps and work from underneath. One guess as to whose face those insects fall on.
> 
> ...


It's been charged, evacuated and recharged again, and had a compressor and expansion valve replaced. 

The A/C is just weak. It's cold, and works great when it's under mid-80's outside and you're zipping down a road at speed, but you don't get a ton of airflow unless you crank it to fan speed 4 and/or shut the passenger side vent. Vent placement doesn't help. This system also does not do well in high-humidity environments or heavy stop-and-go traffic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> It's been charged, evacuated and recharged again, and had a compressor and expansion valve replaced.
> 
> The A/C is just weak. It's cold, and works great when it's under mid-80's outside and you're zipping down a road at speed, but you don't get a ton of airflow unless you crank it to fan speed 4 and/or shut the passenger side vent. Vent placement doesn't help. This system also does not do well in high-humidity environments or heavy stop-and-go traffic.


Aim your driver vents at the insides of your wrists. There's very little body insulation there and it will definitely cool you down.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Aim your driver vents at the insides of your wrists. There's very little body insulation there and it will definitely cool you down.


It already freezes my hands. I feel hot unless my face is cool and I'm breathing in cool air.

My mom always said I was hot-headed


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sometimes I aim it at the drivers window and close the passenger side ones most the times I just roll windows down for the 1st part of the drive while a/c is on till it starts blowing cool air. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Geo Cruze (Mar 25, 2014)

Best: Mileage, looks, quiet of cabin
worst: door opening is small, hard for big ( tall and stocky) to get in and out


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> It's for your co-pilot to hit it or, overseas RHD car design. be glad it's not a Ford Focus, that **** is buried in a menu


On RHD it is to the left of gear leaver, yet gearshift layout is the same, go figure. I have never turned it off as the wheels would spin on the painted lines on the road when the turbo kicks in.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Worst feature for me is both wing mirrors are curved, I like flat to better judge distance (ex truckie) best is the rest of the car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> On RHD it is to the left of gear leaver, yet gearshift layout is the same, go figure. I have never turned it off as the wheels would spin on the painted lines on the road when the turbo kicks in.


Same or worse for me before tune. I can't do much til I'm in the middle of the intersection. Seems like tune is faster than traction control's reaction. 
Maybe we can all swap trim to put it on our side then. I used to use the tc light on the console to see I was in 6th at a glance. M



Aussie said:


> Worst feature for me is both wing mirrors are curved, I like flat to better judge distance (ex truckie) best is the rest of the car.


I forget both mirrors are concave. You would figure they would not have both like that for RHD. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

I just picked mine up yesterday, but: Best = gentle yet firm ride, noise level (lack of noise), solid feel, solid "thunk" when the doors are closed, quality leather, pleasant interior lighting, looks, interior room (for a small car), connectivity features (great compared to my 08 BMW that I traded in). Worst? So far: tricky to get in or out without bumping into the door frame, no change holder, lack of decent storage space/cubbies, small rear view mirror(s), glove box is hard plastic (things rattle around in there)! ALSO worst - this forum's format, not letting me make paragraphs!


----------



## Lost Coaster (Apr 10, 2018)

Hands down the MyLink (specifically the bluetooth). Upgrades only come from Chevy instead of me downloading it? Weak. Getting the bluetooth to link is a 5 minute ordeal that requires a specific order of operation (close pandora, disable/enable bluetooth, wait for link to media, open pandora, wait for it to play, go back and forth in the MyLink menu until pandora is illuminated, play music, hope it doesn't sputter, etc)


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Lost Coaster said:


> Hands down the MyLink (specifically the bluetooth). Upgrades only come from Chevy instead of me downloading it? Weak. Getting the bluetooth to link is a 5 minute ordeal that requires a specific order of operation (close pandora, disable/enable bluetooth, wait for link to media, open pandora, wait for it to play, go back and forth in the MyLink menu until pandora is illuminated, play music, hope it doesn't sputter, etc)


- Wait until you test the 1st gen radio system. Absolutely horror! Not only does it have major issues trying to FF or REW large MP3 files; it also doesn't play back any other format than MP3 (or wav if you're lucky). Indexing takes a long time too.
- Also the heater core is constantly leaking (at least, coolant fluid said to come off the heater core).
- Lots of people also complained about 3rd to 4th gear synchro problems (sticky gears).
- Gen 1 had a dangerously slow transmission (about 4 seconds shifts, for overtaking on the highway, and about 12 seconds when going downhill a ramp in 1st gear, before it jolts into 1st gear, at speeds well over 20MPH).
- Poor power in hot weather.
- Not enough window tinting from the factory in hotter climates.
- Very poor AC, barely able to cool down the cabin at over 85F outside temps.
- The added door tweeters of the 6 speaker system, aren't calibrated.
- Foggy windshield when temps temps are between 75 and 85F with high humidity.
- Rough idle (especially when AC is on) RPMs can drop below 750RPM (they're actually good above 800). I wish it had an adjustable air intake butterfly valve, that you could just add a tad of opening.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hands down the Auto/stop start. Enough said. ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gen 2 Premier

Best:
-Rear cross traffic alert is amazing in parking lots full of SUVs and minivans. 
-Great HVAC. Sometimes the blower fan is a little bit loud on auto heat setting. 
-overall powertrain refinement
-8" Mylink system is among the best in the business. Bose audio is pretty good too. 

Worst:
-Lane keep assist is useless, as is collision alert
-Numb steering 
-Ride quality on 18"s is stiff
-Transmission programming in 20-30 mph range is utterly annoying. Jerky and constant up/downshifting in this speed range. 
-Auto start/stop could use a 2 sec delay and I'd be happy with it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

2014 with RS package

Best: Z Link axle. Huge improvement over conventional twist beam over rough roads. The car tracks straight no matter how severe the washboard road.

Worst: side mirrors with huge blind spots. Need convex mirrors. One of these days I'm going to order convex mirrors from Europe.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Searching for another thread found this one. Hmm for my gen 2

BEST:
*Gas Mileage* - It's pretty great having a car that gets over 40mpg. I've never experienced that before I got my cruze so this is a huge perk.
*Ride quality* - I test drove pretty much every car in this class and short of the VW GTI, nobody else was really close when it came to ride quality, noise levels, and fit and finish. They really put a ton of money into the gen 2 and it shows.
*HVAC*: people complain about the window fog in this car and it certainly happens especially if you have some friends in the car but I've never had to wait more than a few seconds for it to clear up if I crank the fan up a few notches. Heat is amazing, I opted for heated seats which are wonderful. Plus it's very easy to use.

WORST:
*Auto Start Stop*: while I don't take big issue with it like a lot of users here do, it is certainly frustrating at times like when I stop briefly to parallel park and it shuts off on me or when I'm starting the car and i pull up to a light that is changing green and it shuts off. These things aren't deal breakers by any means but they could definitely be implemented better. What's frustrating is that in theory with drive by wire, these things could be firmware updates ala Tesla but I guess we're not quite there yet with the big automakers.
*Cramped engine bay*: just as far as repairs are concerned, they really packed everything in there with the slanted nose and pretty severe rake of the windshield which covers the strut towers, etc. My car is still pretty new so I haven't had any mechanical repairs yet (knock on wood) but I'm dreading it a bit when the time comes for me to start fixing things on it.
*Android Auto/Apple Car play*: they only work when plugged in which is a minor annoyance, but it's a daily annoyance which are the worst kind. Everything works great, but there is no **** good reason that they don't just work wirelessly with bluetooth. This might not be on chevy though, I"m honestly not sure. But it's frustrating nonetheless.


----------

